# Questions regarding pre- and post-natal care and vaccines



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So... I'm in the process of assembling a kidding kit (probably going to order from Hoegger's, but comparing prices with Jeffers, TSC and the local feed store before I order) I have a good list and pretty sure that I've got everything I'll need on there as far as actual kidding day as I'm planning on getting the Baby Kit and the Birthing Kit, or everything in it, as well as the other misc. items like an aspirator, rubbing alcohol, puppy pads, etc. from Wal-Mart or somewhere. 

But, I'm not sure about vaccines and such. I know they should have C&D/T, what about Pasturella and Sore Mouth? (looking at the vaccine page in the catalog) 

What else should I do for Momma Goat - calcium drench, ketosis prevention drench or propylene glycol? Nutri-Drench or Goatade for the kids? Goat Serum or Bovi Sera? What about Selenium? For Cocci prevention I should use Dimethox 40%, right? 

Thanks!

Basically, what is needed, and what is 'it's up to you'?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Questions regarding pre- and post-natal care and vaccine*

I found making my own kit much more cost effective. I also put all of mine in a tool kit stool like this http://www.google.com/products/cata...T7rWFML50gHN_aGwAg&ved=0CHEQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers gave me somewhere to sit when hanging out with the doe pre kidding.

What is on your list of supplies now?

I do CD&T and Pasturella (just started using it this year).

I keep Calcium Drench and Nutra Drench for mom pre kidding once and after kidding once. 
I give my goats the Selenium paste every few months but have never had a Selenium deficiency issue. If any ever did show I would start doing BoSe every 6 months. 
I also Copper Bolus but my goats were showing some signs of deficiency so I started. I do that every 6 months.

I don't do cocci prevention but I do my own fecal so if needed I do cocci treatment with Albon.


----------



## MRFBarbara (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Questions regarding pre- and post-natal care and vaccine*

Around 21 days before a doe kids I give her CD&T and Bo-Se.....
After babies are born, I 
worm the doe, worms are oportuntistic and take advantage of the stress of kidding... 
Give them warm molasses water to drink for energy, your best hay after kidding... lots of water clean water.. 
In my opinion Nutra Drench is fluff, meaning worthless... it is mostly prop glycol.. with some molasses and vitamins added... you can do just as good by sseeing that she has a good loose mineral out.
I do keep calcium on hand always and lactated ringers in case needed
I also keep a weak kid syringe on hand if needed and frozen colstrum..
EVery fall I gather leaves and browse that my goats like and bag up in old feed bags... when one of my does do not want to eat after kidding (if it was a rough one) they get the leaves and browse which they love and some vitamin B which helps appetite.. 
:kidblack:


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

What are lactated ringers?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

emmaandoscar said:


> What are lactated ringers?


A sterile water solution that can be injected SQ or IV to a dehydrated animal.


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Is Bo-Se something you give orally or an injection?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

emmaandoscar- BoSe is usually given as an injection, but some do give it orally. 

.:Linz:.- We live in a selenium deficient area, so 4 weeks before kidding I give the moms a CDT vaccine and a shot of BoSe. I don't feel it is necessary (nor have I had any problems) on our farm to give them anything else. As for things to keep on hand for the mom, Nutri Drench, molasses, and electrolytes are three things that I would keep on hand.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oops, just realized this was a thread from 2011!


----------

